

You can't build something people want. - rgraham
http://whitetailsoftware.com/2012/12/dont-expect-to-build-something-people-want/

======
lmm
Pfft. My phone was not marketed to me, I bought it on the specs. I didn't even
know the model existed until I wanted to buy a new phone. I suspect much of
the HN crowd is the same.

Building a better mousetrap is still the best way to succeed.

~~~
rgraham
I didn't say you can't market specs. Sounds like someone does understand you.

I also didn't intend to imply that you should not build a better mousetrap.
The point is that building a better mousetrap is insufficient.

